# Giornata nazionale senza reggiseno !



## Hellseven (9 Luglio 2013)

Chiedo alle signore se l'accessiorio è talmente fastidioso che il non indossarlo è qualcosa di così liberatorio da meritare addirittura un giorno di celebrazioni (oggi !) oppure se forse i nostri amici americani ogni tanto non esagerino un pochino ....:smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Chiedo alle signore se l'accessiorio è talmente fastidioso che il non indossarlo è qualcosa di così liberatorio da meritare addirittura un giorno di celebrazioni (oggi !) oppure se forse i nostri amici americani ogni tanto non esagerino un pochino ....:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7143


miiii ha trovato il mio peggior nemico  :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: Non lo sopporto e non lo indosso quasi mai...   oggi o ieri, per me è sempre festa hahahah


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2013)

come mai


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Chiedo alle signore se l'accessiorio è talmente fastidioso che il non indossarlo è qualcosa di così liberatorio da meritare addirittura un giorno di celebrazioni (oggi !) oppure se forse i nostri amici americani ogni tanto non esagerino un pochino ....:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7143


A casa sto sempre senza ...   E fuori secondo cosa indosso


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A casa sto sempre senza ...   E fuori secondo cosa indosso


conosco donne
che lo tengono pure 
quando vanno a dormire
:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> conosco donne
> che lo tengono pure
> quando vanno a dormire
> :unhappy:


Vero ma per me sarebbe una tortura :unhappy:


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero ma per me sarebbe una tortura :unhappy:


si, una vera tortura
ma a parte la scomodità
non lo trovo nemmeno
fisiologicamente sano
in quanto i muscoli vengono
sempre tenuti costretti
in una posizione


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> si, una vera tortura
> ma a parte la scomodità
> non lo trovo nemmeno
> fisiologicamente sano
> ...


Nemmeno io lo trovo sano


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> come mai


non so perchè ma quando lo indosso mi viene anche un dolore assurdo alla schiena... quindi al massimo uso saltuariamente quello a fascia... ma tipo Pasqua e Natale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

Usarlo anche la notte??  Preferisco dormire con le catene!!


----------



## Anais (9 Luglio 2013)

A casa non lo uso. Fuori sempre e non e' che lo trovi particolarmente fastidioso


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non so perchè ma quando lo indosso mi viene anche un dolore assurdo alla schiena... quindi al massimo uso saltuariamente quello a fascia... ma tipo Pasqua e Natale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Usarlo anche la notte??  Preferisco dormire con le catene!!


a questo punto non posso resistere a farti una domanda.......


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> a questo punto non posso resistere a farti una domanda.......


 sarà l'ora...


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> a questo punto non posso resistere a farti una domanda.......


scontata


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> scontata


la taglia?? così banale?? ah... e io che penso che ci sia sempre un qualcosa di serio dietro.. :carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non so perchè ma quando lo indosso mi viene anche un dolore assurdo alla schiena... quindi al massimo uso saltuariamente quello a fascia... ma tipo Pasqua e Natale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Usarlo anche la notte??  Preferisco dormire con le *catene*!!


Da 50 chili al metro vanno bene?


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> la taglia?? così banale?? ah... e io che penso che ci sia sempre un qualcosa di serio dietro.. :carneval:


oppure età


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> scontata


vero ma inevitabile dato il tema del 3d......


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> la taglia?? così banale?? ah... e io che penso che ci sia sempre un qualcosa di serio dietro.. :carneval:


nah.   tranquilla.   io serio lo sembro soltanto


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vero ma inevitabile dato il tema del 3d......


certo
ma anche l'età
è una variabile
da considerare visto il tema del 3d


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Luglio 2013)

Io lo tolgo solo per dormire

e concordo che dormire col reggiseno è una tortura

mi ricordo quando allattavo i miei figli che dovevo per forza tenerlo anche di notte con quelle odiosissime coppette assorbilatte... Che cosa terribile...


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> certo
> ma anche l'età
> è una variabile
> da considerare visto il tema del 3d


tu dici per via della forza di gravità?


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Da 50 chili al metro vanno bene?


Magari non esageriamo!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: però tra reggiseno e le catene che mi consigli... uhm.... Catene!! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu dici per via della forza di gravità?


Probabilmente intende ciò


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu dici per via della forza di gravità?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
se hai 80 anni
e una sesta,
è molto probabile 
che se non lo indossi
te le ritrovi alle ginocchia:mrgreen:
ma che discorsi faccio


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> oppure età





perplesso ha detto:


> vero ma inevitabile dato il tema del 3d......





perplesso ha detto:


> nah.   tranquilla.   io serio lo sembro soltanto





Flavia ha detto:


> certo
> ma anche l'età
> è una variabile
> da considerare visto il tema del 3d





perplesso ha detto:


> tu dici per via della forza di gravità?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ho un'età in cui la gravità non ha alcun effetto sull'abbondanza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> se hai 80 anni
> e una sesta,
> è molto probabile
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ho un'età in cui la gravità non ha alcun effetto sull'abbondanza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


grazie per aver implicitamente risposto alla mia domanda


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2013)

Sulla questione gravità escludiamo però le tette rifatte :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: non sono da prendere nemmeno in considerazione :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> se hai *80 anni*
> e una* sesta,*
> è molto probabile
> ...



 mi sm**di così???  

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente intende ciò


peraltro anche qui si torna all'applicazione della fisica a sesso e sentimenti.

va a finire che per capire le donne dovrò tornare a leggere di dinamica dei fluidi.......


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> grazie per aver implicitamente risposto alla mia domanda


ho risposto a entrambi


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> peraltro anche qui si torna all'applicazione della fisica a sesso e
> va a finire che per capire le donne dovrò tornare a leggere di dinamica dei fluidi.......


No ti prego !!!!!!!  Continua a parlar di taglie ...:mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sulla questione gravità escludiamo però le tette rifatte :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: non sono da prendere nemmeno in considerazione :mrgreen::mrgreen:


:scared::scared::scaredperazione.... aghi.... :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2013)

Vi saluto buonanotte ( ovviamente senza reggiseno ) :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scaredperazione.... aghi.... :scared::scared::scared:


Lo so anestesia peraltro solo se sto per morire :mrgreen: .... Andar sotto i ferri x pura beltà per me è fuori discussione Niet ciaooooo:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2013)

Fratellino...sappi che ti tengo d'occhio


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> peraltro anche qui si torna all'applicazione della fisica a sesso e sentimenti.
> 
> va a finire che per capire le donne dovrò tornare a leggere di dinamica dei fluidi.......


Miii ma perplesso.... ma ti sembra l'ora di fare certe considerazioni??? 

Google perplesso's translate esiste?? :carneval::carneval::carneval: 
stasera sono tonta tonta, o lo sono sempre stata....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Fratellino...sappi che ti tengo d'occhio


Ciao simy :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:lo volevo avvertire ma è meglio se ci pensi tu :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vi saluto buonanotte ( ovviamente senza reggiseno ) :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Notte.... essù corri a liberarle!!! :tette::tette::tette: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao simy :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:lo volevo avvertire ma è meglio se ci pensi tu :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


brava! tu avvertilo se non mi vedi arrivare!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Notte.... essù corri a liberarle!!! :tette::tette::tette: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Veramente è dalle 19 che son libere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo so anestesia peraltro solo se sto per morire :mrgreen: .... Andar sotto i ferri x pura beltà per me è fuori discussione Niet ciaooooo:mrgreen:


Io ti svengo anche per un prelievo... dovessi morire per delle tette :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Fratellino...sappi che ti tengo d'occhio


lo so.....però TU non puoi intervenire in un 3d come questo senza esporre le tue considerazioni sul tema


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Veramente è dalle 19 che son libere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:hanno anche gli orari di libertà?? :rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so.....però TU non puoi intervenire in un 3d come questo senza esporre le tue considerazioni sul tema



io sto facendo il mio lavoro...  sono in servizio per altri 14 giorni... sallo


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io sto facendo il mio lavoro...  sono in servizio per altri 14 giorni... sallo


so anche questo 

però ho anche licenza di corromperti

http://www.lacucinavegetariana.it/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/IMG_9945.jpg


----------



## Flavia (10 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io ti svengo anche per un prelievo... dovessi morire per delle tette :carneval:


eppure è di moda
rifarsi il seno
lo ha fatto da poco 
una mia collega
da me ribatezzata "lattaia"
prima era antipatica
ora è diventata insopportabile:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> so anche questo
> 
> però ho anche licenza di corromperti
> 
> http://www.lacucinavegetariana.it/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/IMG_9945.jpg



sono incorruttibile....
ho promesso


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> so anche questo
> 
> però ho anche licenza di corromperti
> 
> http://www.lacucinavegetariana.it/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/IMG_9945.jpg


Nooooo non puoi postare queste cose... cioè dai per certe cose ci sono i messaggi privati... un pò di contegno!! :incazzato:


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> eppure è di moda
> rifarsi il seno
> lo ha fatto da poco
> una mia collega
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mah.. per me diventa volgare un seno rifatto grande... capisco l'operazione se si è piatte... ma se è diventata un'insopportabile "lattaia", avrà messo su una bella taglia... o sbaglio?? comunque ora la materia grigia le è stata utilizzata per quel scopo... era inevitabile che peggiorasse!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sono incorruttibile....
> ho promesso


non saresti la mia sorellina,se fosse altrimenti 

[video=youtube;UIXs66BPooY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIXs66BPooY[/video]


----------



## Flavia (10 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mah.. per me diventa volgare un seno rifatto grande... capisco l'operazione se si è piatte... ma se è diventata un'insopportabile "lattaia", avrà messo su una bella taglia... o sbaglio?? comunque ora la materia grigia le è stata utilizzata per quel scopo... era inevitabile che peggiorasse!!:rotfl::rotfl:


a parte la taglia generosa,
il problema è l'altezza
a cui le hanno messe
a momenti le arrivano  alle orecchie
eppure ti assicuro che prima del chirurgo 
era una bella donna, ora è grottesca


----------



## free (10 Luglio 2013)

io dormo sempre in mutande e reggiseno, estate e inverno
che figata


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> a parte la taglia generosa,
> il problema è l'altezza
> a cui le hanno messe
> a momenti le arrivano  alle orecchie
> ...


Eh questa è la peggior cosa... sai quanta gente si crede figa e ne esce rovinata dalle operazione....mamma mia...  basta osservare lo star system...e da lì si capisce che l'autostima è una cosa del tutto psicologica... è impossibile che più imbruttisci e più diventano sicuri di sè


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:hanno anche gli orari di libertà?? :rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen:


No è che son rientrata a casa a quel l'ora :rotfl::rotfl::rotflrima cosa doccia seconda cosa Nada reggiseno :mrgreen::mrgreen:se rientravo alle 15 era la stessa cosa :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> io dormo sempre in mutande e reggiseno, estate e inverno
> che figata


Veramente non riuscirei :singleeye: ma non  ti da fastidio???


----------



## sienne (10 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

nessun fastidio ... non lo sento neanche ... 


dormire? ... senza, per il resto, dipende dalle stagioni ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (10 Luglio 2013)

a proposito di "liberare" i muscoli e quant'altro, io la sera a letto tolgo gli slip, (e sì, uso gli slip non i boxer, pazienza), ed indosso dei pantaloncini da pigiama molto larghi, proprio per dar modo all'apparato di rilassarsi. lui ringrazia.  penso sia la stessa cosa per voi quando togliete il reggiseno.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2013)

Tramite questo forum ho imparato tanto, ma già intuivo e sapevo, soltanto, non volevo ammetterlo.

I maschi ragionano col cazzo, le femmine col seno.  :rotfl:

H.L pervertito! :rotfl: tutto questo per non domandare direttamente le misure!


----------



## Lui (10 Luglio 2013)

scusa ma H.L. cu minchia è?


----------



## viola di mare (10 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Fratellino...sappi che ti tengo d'occhio


brava Simy controllalo!!!



Ultimo ha detto:


> Tramite questo forum ho imparato tanto, ma già intuivo e sapevo, soltanto, non volevo ammetterlo.
> 
> I maschi ragionano col cazzo, le femmine col seno.  :rotfl:
> 
> H.L pervertito! :rotfl: tutto questo per non domandare direttamente le misure!


che bello!!! tutta la vita senza reggiseno!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa ma H.L. cu minchia è?



Tranquillo, ora te lo offro io il caffè. HL= helleseven. ma che minchia ci vuole a capirlo ah!?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a proposito di "liberare" i muscoli e quant'altro, io la sera a letto tolgo gli slip, (e sì, uso gli slip non i boxer, pazienza), ed indosso dei pantaloncini da pigiama molto larghi, proprio per dar modo all'apparato di rilassarsi. lui ringrazia.  penso sia la stessa cosa per voi quando togliete il reggiseno.


Infatti per me è così pensare di tenere 24h su24h il reggiseno mi si rizzano i capelli in testa e visto che son lunghi assumerei le sembianze di un porcospino :mexican:


----------



## Lui (10 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tranquillo, ora te lo offro io il caffè. HL= helleseven. ma che minchia ci vuole a capirlo ah!?


purpiceddu ca nun si autru, avresti dovuto scrivere H7. sciocca.


----------



## Lui (10 Luglio 2013)

e il bagno nudi, l'avete mai fatto? per noi maschietti si scopre poco, considerando ciò che si indossa al mare, ma è una sensazione unica. è sentire l'acqua che ti sfiora le proprie virtù è ......................   è.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> brava Simy controllalo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> che bello!!! tutta la vita senza reggiseno!!!!



Santa Rosalia che forum di pervertiti! 

Prima ho letto di una donna che dorme senza mutande........ questa non potrebbe essere mia moglie, a meno chè! non fosse sadomaso e sempre vogliosa! 
Si deve dormire coperti!!!!! con me! e che minchia! Lui dico bene? Lo so lo so dico male... ma insomma possiamo stare sempre con l'alza bandiera alzata? 

















































Si!


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> brava Simy controllalo!!!


ovvio che lo controllo!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> purpiceddu ca nun si autru, avresti dovuto scrivere H7. sciocca.



u viri quannu tu fai accussì? mariaaaaa ti pigghiassi e ti sbattissi o muru, stavuota fermandomi al sbattere al muro. 

Helle-seven... unni minchia u viri u 7? ahh unni minchia u viri? iu lieggiu seven! e u sacciu ca seven è 7, ungrisi u canusci e i nummari puru! yuspik ingrish com iu spik fasoli? yeahh! vafanculish!


----------



## Lui (10 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Santa Rosalia che forum di pervertiti!
> 
> ... *ma insomma possiamo stare sempre con l'alza bandiera alzata?
> *Si!


ma tanto da te neanche si noterebbe. :rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (10 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Santa Rosalia che forum di pervertiti!
> 
> Prima ho letto di una donna che dorme senza mutande........ questa non potrebbe essere mia moglie, a meno chè! non fosse sadomaso e sempre vogliosa!
> Si deve dormire coperti!!!!! con me! e che minchia! Lui dico bene? Lo so lo so dico male... ma insomma possiamo stare sempre con *l'alza bandiera *alzata?
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tanto da te neanche si noterebbe. :rotfl:


auahhahahahahahahhahha rammi l'imeil! minchia!! rammi l'imail accussì a finisci i parrari! iarrusu purpu strunzu! RAMMI L'IMEILLL!! e viriemu siddu tinnammanari chiossà i una! un ci capi sulu cu una!


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio che lo controllo!


ok,ma tu al 3d non hai ancora risposto.....


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,ma tu al 3d non hai ancora risposto.....



e non ho intenzione di farlo


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2013)

*Per Lui*

questa mattina mia moglie mi sveglia, clà.. clàà..... 

Si? che c'è? 

Clà ma il bambino è venuto a dormire con noi?

Amò ma che bambino e bambino!! talia va! talia!!


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e non ho intenzione di farlo


ok 

mi allenti solo un pochino il guinzaglio?  non arrivo alla ciotola per l'acqua......


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e non ho intenzione di farlo



:simy:Ops...


Sbavassero va!


----------



## free (10 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Veramente non riuscirei :singleeye: ma non  ti da fastidio???



no
non mi dà fastidio di giorno, e nemmeno di notte
per es. non metto il perizoma, perchè lo trovo fastidioso, solo coulotte


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok
> 
> mi allenti solo un pochino il guinzaglio? non arrivo alla ciotola per l'acqua......


 vabbè


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :simy:Ops...
> 
> 
> Sbavassero va!


:risata:


----------



## Lui (10 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> solo coulotte


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no
> non mi dà fastidio di giorno, e nemmeno di notte
> per es. non metto il perizoma, perchè lo trovo fastidioso, solo coulotte



:coglione: 

Ecco.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:



  parlano parlano e parlano..... falle parlare Simy :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e il bagno nudi, l'avete mai fatto? per noi maschietti si scopre poco, considerando ciò che si indossa al mare, ma è una sensazione unica. è sentire l'acqua che ti sfiora le proprie virtù è ......................   è.


Certo che si.. Mica è strano... Bello piuttosto


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che si.. Mica è strano... Bello piuttosto



Mah.... non so come la pensi Lui, forse ora potrei anche farlo il bagno nudo in comitiva, forse. Una volta era impossibile farlo, ne sono testimone le tante buche che tutt'oggi stanno a testimoniare a mondello e d'intorni.  madò che ricordi.....


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no
> non mi dà fastidio di giorno, e nemmeno di notte
> per es. non metto il perizoma, perchè lo trovo fastidioso, solo coulotte


Su questo ti quoto in pieno culotte o brasiliana... Nada perizoma


----------



## free (10 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Su questo ti quoto in pieno culotte o *brasiliana*... Nada perizoma



orrore!

che brutta razza


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mah.... non so come la pensi Lui, forse ora potrei anche farlo il bagno nudo in comitiva, forse. Una volta era impossibile farlo, ne sono testimone le tante buche che tutt'oggi stanno a testimoniare a mondello e d'intorni.  madò che ricordi.....


Non oso chiederti delle buche


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non oso chiederti delle buche



E non ti dico nulla, tranquilla. Ricordo solo il forte sole addosso, la voglia di fare il bagno e non poterlo fare, e soprattutto quella respirazione atta a volermi far calmare per potermi rinfrescare con una nuotata.... Alla fine dovevo alzarmi nonostante tutto e correre a buttarmi a mare! azzo:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè


Accertati che acqua beve:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Accertati che acqua beve:rotfl:


:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok
> 
> mi allenti solo un pochino il guinzaglio?  non arrivo alla ciotola per l'acqua......


Anche no


----------



## Lui (10 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche no


sei già tornata? che palle però.


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche no


ciaooooooooooo :festa:

visto che sto lavorando per te? :mili:


----------



## Buscopann (10 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche no


Ma tu non stai a bordo piscina tra le palme?

Buscopann


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Chiedo alle signore se l'accessiorio è talmente fastidioso che il non indossarlo è qualcosa di così liberatorio da meritare addirittura un giorno di celebrazioni (oggi !) oppure se forse i nostri amici americani ogni tanto non esagerino un pochino ....:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7143


Lo indosso con piacere (tranne i giorni antecedenti la mestruazione, quando è dolorante di per se), ho tanti modelli, a seconda del tipo di abbigliamento..
Ovvio che dopo una giornata mi fa anche piacere non indossare nulla.
Non lo indosso mai quando dormo.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> si, una vera tortura
> ma a parte la scomodità
> non lo trovo nemmeno
> fisiologicamente sano
> ...


 quali muscoli costretti dal reggiseno?


----------



## Lui (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> quali muscoli costretti dal reggiseno?


avrà dei pettorali molto sviluppati :rotfl:


----------



## ele079 (10 Luglio 2013)

*siiii*

mi garba l'idea, lo tolgo!!! 





Hellseven ha detto:


> Chiedo alle signore se l'accessiorio è talmente fastidioso che il non indossarlo è qualcosa di così liberatorio da meritare addirittura un giorno di celebrazioni (oggi !) oppure se forse i nostri amici americani ogni tanto non esagerino un pochino ....:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7143


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Luglio 2013)

Era un po' che non si parlava di tette e piselli. Era ora. :singleeye:


----------



## Hellseven (10 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Era un po' che non si parlava di tette e piselli. Era ora. :singleeye:


Dove?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dove?


Ovunque!


----------



## Flavia (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> quali muscoli costretti dal reggiseno?


ad esempio
i muscoli intercostali


----------



## Buscopann (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> quali muscoli costretti dal reggiseno?


Sapessi...hai presente una spagnola col reggiseno? Se è quello di pizzo ti diventa rosso come il fior di fragola

Buscopann


----------



## Hellseven (10 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sapessi...hai presente una spagnola col reggiseno? Se è quello di pizzo ti diventa rosso come il fior di fragola
> 
> Buscopann


Ciao Buscopann. Perdonami posso chiederti perché ti firmi ad ogni post? per la verità dovrei chiederlo anche a Sienne. Non è un appunto una semplice curiosità, grazie


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ad esempio
> i muscoli intercostali


Porteremo reggiseni diversi o abbiamo muscoli diversi.


----------



## Flavia (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Porteremo reggiseni diversi o abbiamo muscoli diversi.


i muscoli sono gli stessi
ma in effetti potrei essere
un'aliena:carneval::carneval:
quando il reggiseno viene usato
in modo scorretto 
i muscoli intercostali sono i primi
ad essere coinvolti
sembra assurdo, ma
tanti dolori alla schiena delle donne
sono dovuti a questo indumento


----------



## Buscopann (10 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao Buscopann. Perdonami posso chiederti perché ti firmi ad ogni post? per la verità dovrei chiederlo anche a Sienne. Non è un appunto una semplice curiosità, grazie


Mi hai messo in crisi..Non so perché..ma non ne posso fare a meno.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> i muscoli sono gli stessi
> ma in effetti potrei essere
> un'aliena:carneval::carneval:
> quando il reggiseno viene usato
> ...


In effetti mai avuto mal di schiena. Sarò un'aliena io:mrgreen:.


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sapessi...hai presente una spagnola col reggiseno? Se è quello di pizzo ti diventa rosso come il fior di fragola
> 
> Buscopann



:risata:


----------



## Flavia (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti mai avuto mal di schiena. Sarò un'aliena io:mrgreen:.


è molto più probabile
che tu ne faccia un uso corretto
quella stramba poi, qui sono io


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> i muscoli sono gli stessi
> ma in effetti potrei essere
> un'aliena:carneval::carneval:
> quando il reggiseno viene usato
> ...


:up: :unhappy: che male... lo metterò male... bo...  ma certi dolori... :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up: :unhappy: che male... lo metterò male... bo...  ma certi dolori... :scared::scared::scared:


Quelli sono per la tua posizione preferita :carneval:


----------



## emme76 (10 Luglio 2013)

in questo momento non indosso reggiseno 

sto comoda a casa

di notte quasi mai, poi dipende
quelli senza ferretto si possono indossare tranquillamente anche di notte


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quelli sono per la tua posizione preferita :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl:no con quella passano.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: anche il mal di testa :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> in questo momento non indosso reggiseno
> 
> sto comoda a casa
> 
> ...


 facciamo sesso virtuale!


----------



## emme76 (10 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> facciamo sesso virtuale!



ringrazio il dottore
rifiuto l'offerta
e vado avanti!


----------



## Calipso (10 Luglio 2013)

Reggiseno?... lo detesto...  se non quale arma di seduzione... Lo indosso di giorno sempre, in ufficio non mi piace essere senza reggiseno, la sera quando esco decido in base alla mise....dormire SENZA SEMPREEEEEE.... Quando arrivo a casa la sera.. la prima cosa che faccio e toglierlo!


----------



## Flavia (10 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up: :unhappy: che male... lo metterò male... bo...  ma certi dolori... :scared::scared::scared:


bho, non so
di certo non è l'unica
fonte di mal di schiena però


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Luglio 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Reggiseno?... lo detesto...  se non quale arma di seduzione... Lo indosso di giorno sempre, in ufficio non mi piace essere senza reggiseno, la sera quando esco decido in base alla mise....dormire SENZA SEMPREEEEEE.... Quando arrivo a casa la sera.. la prima cosa che faccio e toglierlo!


Io quando so che sto per tornare a casa, e stranamente lo indossavo, lo tolgo in macchina!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (11 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> bho, non so
> *di certo non è l'unica
> fonte di mal di schiena però*


Pare che scaricare i camion per 8 ore di fila sia peggio. Ma non ne sono sicuro poiché io non lo faccio e non porto neppure il reggiseno. Quindi non ho termini di paragone

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (11 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Pare che scaricare i camion per 8 ore di fila sia peggio. Ma non ne sono sicuro poiché io non lo faccio e non porto neppure il reggiseno. Quindi non ho termini di paragone
> 
> Buscopann


scaricare camion è pesante,ma se il seno è esageratamente grande rispetto alla conformazione fisica della donna è come avere una cassa di mattoni fissa sul petto tutto il giorno.

quindi il paragone direi che possa reggere


----------



## Lui (11 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi il paragone direi che possa reggere


se è rifatto a maggior ragione. :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (11 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> scaricare camion è pesante,ma se il seno è esageratamente grande rispetto alla conformazione fisica della donna è come avere una cassa di mattoni fissa sul petto tutto il giorno.
> 
> quindi il paragone direi che possa reggere


Ma in questo caso il "bug" sta nelle ghiandole mammarie, non nel reggiseno. A meno che non si usino reggiseni piombati in stile Venus...il Robot che sparava le tette

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (11 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma in questo caso il "bug" sta nelle ghiandole mammarie, non nel reggiseno. A meno che non si usino reggiseni piombati in stile Venus...il Robot che sparava le tette
> 
> Buscopann


un seno importante necessita di un reggiseno altrettanto importante,I suppose


----------



## Hellseven (11 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> un seno importante necessita di un r*eggiseno* altrettanto *importante*,I suppose


Sei un pò feticista?
Io no, o almeno non più di tanto.
All'università per un periodo ho convissuto con una studentessa molto bella, con un seno stupendo, che mi piaceva molto ma non ricambiava in alcun modo il mio desiderio di amore fisico.
Una volta decisi che se non potevo averla nella realtà l'avrei avuta almeno nell'immaginazione e per aiutarmi rovistai tra la sua biancheria sporca e trovai un reggiseno molto sexy.
Averlo tra la mani, annusarlo,metterlo a contatto con il mio volto e pensare a lei fantasticando di farci l'amore fu una sensazione molto molto particolare. In qualche modo appagante. Seppure triste nel contempo. E non molto corretta in effetti. Era comunque un surrogato di lei, ma meglio di nulla.
Non m'è più ricapitato di farlo ma adesso quando sento parlare di feticisti della lingerie ho almeno una vaga idea di come sia quel mondo lì.


----------



## perplesso (11 Luglio 2013)

NO L7,non sono feticista.

mi piacciono le donne.    se hanno una bella Quinta mi piacciono di più,ma alla fine non è indispensabile come cosa.

basta che non siano proprio piatte ecco.....:mexican:


----------



## viola di mare (11 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Pare che scaricare i camion per 8 ore di fila sia peggio. Ma non ne sono sicuro poiché io non lo faccio e non porto neppure il reggiseno. Quindi non ho termini di paragone
> 
> Buscopann





perplesso ha detto:


> scaricare camion è pesante,ma se il seno è esageratamente grande rispetto alla conformazione fisica della donna è come avere una cassa di mattoni fissa sul petto tutto il giorno.
> 
> quindi il paragone direi che possa reggere





Lui ha detto:


> se è rifatto a maggior ragione. :rotfl:





Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma in questo caso il "bug" sta nelle ghiandole mammarie, non nel reggiseno. A meno che non si usino reggiseni piombati in stile Venus...il Robot che sparava le tette
> 
> Buscopann





perplesso ha detto:


> un seno importante necessita di un reggiseno altrettanto importante,I suppose




interessanti disquisizioni fatte da chi le sise le tocca solo!


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Chiedo alle signore se l'accessiorio è talmente fastidioso che il non indossarlo è qualcosa di così liberatorio da meritare addirittura un giorno di celebrazioni (oggi !) oppure se forse i nostri amici americani ogni tanto non esagerino un pochino ....:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7143



è un ordigno nefasto.
Una cosa che usa solo chi ha delle malformazioni nei pettorali.
Hai menti i plantari per chi ha i piedi piatti?
O l'apparecchio per i denti a vita?

Ecco.


che paura questo 3d.

mi sa che non leggo manco le risposte...


----------



## Buscopann (11 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> interessanti disquisizioni fatte da chi le sise le tocca solo!


In realtà io le ciuccio pure e se lo faccio steso sui sassi potrebbe in effetti essere causa di mal di schiena

Buscopann


----------



## Hellseven (11 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è un ordigno nefasto.
> Una cosa che usa solo chi ha delle malformazioni nei pettorali.
> Hai menti i plantari per chi ha i piedi piatti?
> O l'apparecchio per i denti a vita?
> ...


ah ah ah ah ah ah ...... :up:
Vai più che bene come sei, relax. :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (11 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> interessanti disquisizioni fatte da chi le sise le tocca solo!


Credo che portare il reggiseno sia come per noi portare gli slip che comunque le palle le reggono senza farle ballonzolare: certo la notte è bello dormire senza ma suppongo siano entrambi gli accessori un male necessario:smile:


----------



## viola di mare (11 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In realtà io le ciuccio pure e se lo faccio steso sui sassi potrebbe in effetti essere causa di mal di schiena
> 
> Buscopann





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (11 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Credo che portare il reggiseno sia come per noi portare gli slip che comunque le palle le reggono senza farle ballonzolare: certo la notte è bello dormire senza ma suppongo siano entrambi gli accessori un male necessario:smile:



 non credo sia proprio uguale


----------



## Hellseven (11 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non credo sia proprio uguale


In effetti no: i testicoli ingombrano meno e sono molto ma molto meno sexy ...


----------



## viola di mare (11 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In effetti no: i testicoli ingombrano meno e sono molto ma molto meno sexy ...



:up:


----------



## Hellseven (11 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :up:


Ma essendo tu una viola di mare questa dovrebbe essere la tua stagione ideale: sei già in acqua? O ancora in città ?


----------



## viola di mare (11 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma essendo tu una viola di mare questa dovrebbe essere la tua stagione ideale: sei già in acqua? O ancora in città ?



ancora in città e fino al 9 agosto :triste: e poi...


Vado in montagna


----------



## Hellseven (11 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ancora in città e fino al 9 agosto :triste: e poi...
> 
> 
> Vado in montagna


Ci si vede sulle Dolomiti allora? :smile:


----------



## viola di mare (11 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ci si vede sulle Dolomiti allora? :smile:



è un pò lontano per me, preferisco gli appennini


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> è un pò lontano per me, preferisco gli appennini


[video=youtube;sF_QitkXJIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF_QitkXJIQ[/video]


----------



## Flavia (11 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Pare che scaricare i camion per 8 ore di fila sia peggio. Ma non ne sono sicuro poiché io non lo faccio e non porto neppure il reggiseno. Quindi non ho termini di paragone
> 
> Buscopann


se indossi
il modello adatto
scarichi camion tutto il dì
e te ne torni la sera 
a casa, 
fresco come una rosa
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In effetti no: i testicoli ingombrano meno *e sono molto ma molto meno sexy ...*


Si grazie... per te che sei uomo.. mi oppongo...  preferisco quelli a due tette... :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (12 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Si grazie... per te che sei uomo.. mi oppongo...  preferisco quelli a due tette... :mrgreen:


Davvero trovi i testicoli sensuali? Non lo credevo


----------



## Buscopann (12 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Si grazie... per te che sei uomo.. mi oppongo...  preferisco quelli a due tette... :mrgreen:


Ti piacciono anche quelli rifatti? Io ho una quinta di testicoli. Come sospensorio uso l'argano di Calvin Klein. Sono un tipo alla moda

Buscopann


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Davvero trovi i testicoli sensuali? Non lo credevo


 eh si...l'uomo è proprio bello fisicamente... e in ogni millimetro mi perdo... mi piace tutto dell'uomo e soprattutto ciò che lo distingue!! Tipo io non capisco personalmente cosa ci sia di sensuale in un paio di tette  però capisco che io sono donna...


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti piacciono anche quelli rifatti? Io ho una quinta di testicoli. Come sospensorio uso l'argano di Calvin Klein. Sono un tipo alla moda
> 
> Buscopann


mmmmm i miei preferiti... quando ci vediamo?? :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh si...l'uomo è proprio bello fisicamente... e in ogni millimetro mi perdo... mi piace tutto dell'uomo e soprattutto ciò che lo distingue!! Tipo io non capisco personalmente cosa ci sia di sensuale in un paio di tette  però capisco che io sono donna...


si vede che 6 eterosessuale al 100% altrimenti lo sapresti da sola cosa c'è di bello nelle tette 

però se mi ripeti che taglia hai,te lo provo a spiegare


----------



## Spider (12 Luglio 2013)

...basta cò ste tette e sti testicoli!!!!!
parliamo di cose serie...
quando è l'ultima volta che lo avete preso in culo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...basta cò ste tette e sti testicoli!!!!!
> parliamo di cose serie...
> quando è l'ultima volta che lo avete preso in culo?


Spider scusa ma mi sembri un po' borderline eh...


----------



## Spider (12 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Spider scusa ma mi sembri un po' borderline eh...




ma, ma io dicevo metaforiamente!!!!!!
ciòè, a quando risale l'ultima inculata?
...oops fregatura?
va meglio?

poi, se qualcuno ha voglia di aggiungere qualcosa...
si faccia avanti!!!!!!


----------



## Flavia (12 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma, ma io dicevo metaforiamente!!!!!!
> ciòè, a quando risale l'ultima inculata?
> ...oops fregatura?
> va meglio?
> ...


è il caldo 
che ti fa 
questo effetto?


----------



## Spider (13 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> è il caldo
> che ti fa
> questo effetto?


pure.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> si vede che 6 eterosessuale al 100% altrimenti lo sapresti da sola cosa c'è di bello nelle tette
> 
> però se mi ripeti che taglia hai,te lo provo a spiegare


il giusto che basta per poterti piacere  e quindi per tu potermi spiegare  :rotfl:
ma parliamo un pò di quant'è bello un bel petto maschile... quelle braccia... quelle mani grandi e possenti... che ti stringono, che ti desiderano, quello sguardo che si concentra su di te... quelle spalle grandi che ti riempiono di desiderio solo a vederle.. che lasciano posto andando in giù a un bacino che solo vederlo... damn... cioè la bellezza di un uomo beh.... via si capisce che fino a 5 minuti fa ero col mio boy.... :danza:


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...basta cò ste tette e sti testicoli!!!!!
> parliamo di cose serie...
> quando è l'ultima volta che lo avete preso in culo?


sono vergine 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (13 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> sono vergine
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


...cioè,
 sei del segno della Vergine?????


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...cioè,
> sei del segno della Vergine?????


No pesci, ma dicevo sto con un vergine, no?? :rotfl:mi sarò espressa male, ma intendevo che lui è della vergine :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: anzi sapresti dirmi le affinità di coppia tra pesci e vergine?? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> il giusto che basta per poterti piacere  e quindi per tu potermi spiegare  :rotfl:
> ma parliamo un pò di quant'è bello un bel petto maschile... quelle braccia... quelle mani grandi e possenti... che ti stringono, che ti desiderano, quello sguardo che si concentra su di te... quelle spalle grandi che ti riempiono di desiderio solo a vederle.. che lasciano posto andando in giù a un bacino che solo vederlo... damn... cioè la bellezza di un uomo beh.... via si capisce che fino a 5 minuti fa ero col mio boy.... :danza:


spiacente,per me gli uomini puzzano e basta


----------



## Spider (13 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> No pesci, ma dicevo sto con un vergine, no?? :rotfl:mi sarò espressa male, ma intendevo che lui è della vergine :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: anzi sapresti dirmi le affinità di coppia tra pesci e vergine?? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: :carneval:


grandi scopatori.
epperò funziona meglio tra scorpioni e pesci.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> spiacente,per me gli uomini puzzano e basta


 non bestemmiare... gli uomini... anzi pardon... l'uomo... il "tuo"(inteso come il mio eh :carneval uomo ha quel profumo della sua pelle che manda in delirio!! altro che puzzare... il maschio profuma di virilità, passione e forza... ok sono etero :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> grandi scopatori.
> epperò funziona meglio tra scorpioni e pesci.


mi manca scorpione...  l'unico provato era uno scorpione ascendente scorpione, che però beh... era orribile sotto quel punto... :unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non bestemmiare... gli uomini... anzi pardon... l'uomo... il "tuo"(inteso come il mio eh :carneval uomo ha quel profumo della sua pelle che manda in delirio!! altro che puzzare... il maschio profuma di virilità, passione e forza... ok sono etero :rotfl:


appunto  potrei passare ore a spiegarti la trascendenza di una Quinta (che non ho capito se sia il tuo caso) ma non coglieresti il senso....proprio perchè 6 etero 

e va benissimo così eh


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto  potrei passare ore a spiegarti la trascendenza di una Quinta (che non ho capito se sia il tuo caso) ma non coglieresti il senso....proprio perchè 6 etero
> 
> e va benissimo così eh


mi fermo un pochino prima


----------



## Buscopann (13 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> mmmmm i miei preferiti... *quando ci vediamo?? :rotfl:*


Tutte le volte che entri in farmaci. Guarda nello scaffale degli antispastici..e a quel punto...

Compramiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...io sono in venditaaaaaaaaaaaaa
E non mi credereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Irraggiungibileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Buscopann


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh si...l'uomo è proprio bello fisicamente... e in ogni millimetro mi perdo... mi piace tutto dell'uomo e soprattutto ciò che lo distingue!! Tipo io non capisco personalmente cosa ci sia di sensuale in un paio di tette  però capisco che io sono donna...



Io sono donna eppure per me le tette sono sensualissime


----------



## Buscopann (13 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io sono donna eppure per me le tette sono sensualissime


Le tette, e in generale il corpo femminile, sono un'opera d'arte della natura. Chi non vede la sensualità in un bel paio di tette (che si tratti anche di una donna) credo che abbia una sensibilità artistica poco sviluppato o ancora immaturo.
Io rimango affascinato dal fisico maschile dei nuotatori o di un fotomodello. Ma al momento non ho nessuna tendenza omosessuale. Secondo me è la sensibilità artistica che ti fa apprezzare le cose quando sono belle, indipendentemente dal messaggio erotico che ti trasmettono.

Buscopann


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Le tette, e in generale il corpo femminile, sono un'opera d'arte della natura. Chi non vede la sensualità in un bel paio di tette (che si tratti anche di una donna) credo che abbia una sensibilità artistica poco sviluppato o ancora immaturo.
> Io rimango affascinato dal fisico maschile dei nuotatori o di un fotomodello. Ma al momento non ho nessuna tendenza omosessuale. Secondo me è la sensibilità artistica che ti fa apprezzare le cose quando sono belle, indipendentemente dal messaggio erotico che ti trasmettono.
> 
> Buscopann



Sarà che sono figlia di un artista... Sono sempre stata circondata da corpi nudi, perlopiù femminili, ma anche maschili... La casa dei miei genitori è un piccolo museo... Un bel corpo è sempre sensuale per me... Poi forse sono anche un po' bisex... Le curve femminili per me sono bellissime...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Le tette, e in generale il corpo femminile, sono un'opera d'arte della natura. Chi non vede la sensualità in un bel paio di tette (che si tratti anche di una donna) credo che abbia una sensibilità artistica poco sviluppato o ancora immaturo.
> Io rimango affascinato dal fisico maschile dei nuotatori o di un fotomodello. Ma al momento non ho nessuna tendenza omosessuale. Secondo me è la sensibilità artistica che ti fa apprezzare le cose quando sono belle, indipendentemente dal messaggio erotico che ti trasmettono.
> 
> Buscopann


:up: Soprattutto sull'indipendentemente


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Luglio 2013)

Posso trovare bello il corpo femminile, ma non di certo sensuale... cioè posso capire la bellezza, a livello artistico appunto, ma non la sensualità...


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Posso trovare bello il corpo femminile, ma non di certo sensuale... cioè posso capire la bellezza, a livello artistico appunto, ma non la sensualità...


Ma anche la sensualità è qualcosa che è direttamente legata alla sensibilità artistica. La sensualità non è sinonimo di erotismo, è qualcosa di più sottile.
La Venere di Tiziano è un quadro che trasuda sensualità, sebbene la protagonista per i canoni estetici di oggi non è certamente una fotomodella.
L'estasi di Teresa del Canova è una statua che ti fa vedere e sentire l'orgasmo di una donna, sebbene non ti venga certamente voglia di fare l'amore con lei...
L'erotismo invece non dipende dalla sensibilità artistica, ma è solo chimica. Se io vedo una pornostar vestita come una maiala, con le unghie laccate, due trampoli fetish al posto delle scarpe e due tette da paura..Beh..sicuramente mi si drizza come l'empire state building perché è un'immagine fortemente erotica per buona parte dell'universo maschile, ma è certamente qualcosa che ha poco a che fare con la bellezza e la sensualità.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Posso trovare bello il corpo femminile, ma non di certo sensuale... cioè posso capire la bellezza, a livello artistico appunto, ma non la sensualità...


non la cogli perchè appunto 6 completamente etero.

è il ragionamento corrispondente ed inverso al mio di quando scrivo che gli uomini puzzano


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma anche la sensualità è qualcosa che è direttamente legata alla sensibilità artistica. La sensualità non è sinonimo di erotismo, è qualcosa di più sottile.
> La Venere di Tiziano è un quadro che trasuda sensualità, sebbene la protagonista per i canoni estetici di oggi non è certamente una fotomodella.
> L'estasi di Teresa del Canova è una statua che ti fa vedere e sentire l'orgasmo di una donna, sebbene non ti venga certamente voglia di fare l'amore con lei...
> L'erotismo invece non dipende dalla sensibilità artistica, ma è solo chimica. Se io vedo una pornostar vestita come una maiala, con le unghie laccate, due trampoli fetish al posto delle scarpe e due tette da paura..Beh..sicuramente mi si drizza come l'empire state building perché è un'immagine fortemente erotica per buona parte dell'universo maschile, ma è certamente qualcosa che ha poco a che fare con la bellezza e la sensualità.
> ...


a me no.   se una mi si presenta con 2 mani di intonaco in faccia,2 trampoli e e gommini palesemente rifatti male,io vomito anche il pranzo del Natale del '99


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me no. *se una mi si presenta con 2 mani di intonaco in faccia,2 trampoli e e gommini palesemente rifatti male*,io vomito anche il pranzo del Natale del '99


Non fare la caricatura in negativa dell'esempio che ho fatto. E' ovvio che stavo parlando di una gnocca vestita e truccata da film porno e non di una sottospecie di donna 

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non fare la caricatura in negativa dell'esempio che ho fatto. E' ovvio che stavo parlando di una gnocca vestita e truccata da film porno e non di una sottospecie di donna
> 
> Buscopann


Ciao,

forse ... perplesso le vede così ... già per il solo fatto, di mostrarsi così ... 

sienne


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non fare la caricatura in negativa dell'esempio che ho fatto. E' ovvio che stavo parlando di una gnocca vestita e truccata da film porno e non di una sottospecie di donna
> 
> Buscopann


è che mi fa orrore il solo pensiero di una che mi si presenta dinanzi truccatissima....


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non fare la caricatura in negativa dell'esempio che ho fatto. E' ovvio che stavo parlando di una gnocca vestita e truccata da film porno e non di una sottospecie di donna
> 
> Buscopann


se una è bella attira molto di più acqua e sapone... non con l'aria da pu....none di porno da due soldi... quindi quoto perplesso...


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> se una è bella attira molto di più acqua e sapone... non con l'aria da pu....none di porno da due soldi... quindi quoto perplesso...


Concedimi la battuta...
Ma se per te le tette non sono neppure sensuali che minchia quoti? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che mi fa orrore il solo pensiero di una che mi si presenta dinanzi truccatissima....


Non fare il prezioso...dai..voglio vedere se ti si presenta davanti Sasha Grey messa giù da combattimento se fai tanto il difficile quando sei libero da eventuali impegni 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> forse ... perplesso le vede così ... già per il solo fatto, di mostrarsi così ...
> 
> sienne


Ci mancherebbe che puro io non la pensi come Perplesso. Diffido però degli uomini che dicono di non essere attratti dalle maiale. Spesso sono quelli che vogliono la ragazza o la moglie acqua e sapone e poi si cercano l'amante porca 

Buscopann


----------



## Lui (15 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non fare il prezioso...
> 
> Buscopann


ciao

nel suo caso, io pensavo ad una qualsiasi che solo respirasse.  :rotfl:

Lui.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe che puro io non la pensi come Perplesso. Diffido però degli uomini che dicono di non essere attratti dalle maiale. Spesso sono quelli che vogliono la ragazza o la moglie acqua e sapone e poi si cercano l'amante porca
> 
> Buscopann


E' un pò la dicotomia classica moglie santa/amante troia, che sembra non tramontare mai nell'immaginario collettivo maschile, purtroppo .....


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe che puro io non la pensi come Perplesso. Diffido però degli uomini che dicono di non essere attratti dalle maiale. Spesso sono quelli che vogliono la ragazza o la moglie acqua e sapone e poi si cercano l'amante porca
> 
> Buscopann


Ciao Buscopann


vi è da differenziare ... l'aspetto, che fa pensare a una maialina ... 
o essere maialina nei fatti ... 

c'è chi si sazia con l'occhio e fa spaziare la fantasie ...
e c'è chi dice ... affinché non provo, non credo a nulla, 
e non m'interessa l'aspetto più di tanto di maialina ... 
che alla fine può essere un pezzo di legno ...

sienne


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> nel suo caso, io pensavo ad una qualsiasi che solo respirasse. :rotfl:
> 
> Lui.


Se respira come si deve..basta non accendere la luce e vedrai che andrà benissimo :up:

Buscopann


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Buscopann
> 
> 
> *vi è da differenziare ... l'aspetto, che fa pensare a una maialina ...
> ...


Sei sempre una spanna di saggezza e buon senso sopra tutti. Stra quoto amica mia :up:


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non fare il prezioso...dai..voglio vedere se ti si presenta davanti Sasha Grey messa giù da combattimento se fai tanto il difficile quando sei libero da eventuali impegni
> 
> Buscopann


una qualsiasi donna che abbia almeno una terza,non sia obesa o anoressica, mi si può presentare anche col pigiamone di Winnie the Pooh che reagisco in 7 secondi netti.

la medesima donna che si presenti conciata come una slava della Versiliana mi provocherebbe solo conati di vomito.

il trucco pesante mi fa da kryptonite,è la mia debolezza


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sei sempre una spanna di saggezza e buon senso sopra tutti. Stra quoto amica mia :up:


Ciao amico ... 

la stessa cosa, vale per noi donne ...  ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (15 Luglio 2013)

in genere le maialine si vestono e atteggiano da maialine.



ops scusa, 

ciao,



Lui.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao amico ...
> 
> *la stessa cosa, vale per noi donne ...*  ...
> 
> sienne


La sai lunga tu, cara la mia Sienna :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Buscopann
> 
> 
> vi è da differenziare ... l'aspetto, che fa pensare a una maialina ...
> ...


Verissimo quello che hai scritto. Assolutamente.
Ma dato che una persona ti si presenta per l'aspetto e non con una fellatio, il mio discorso era riferito proprio a questo.
E' chiaro che la prima cosa che ti fa notare una persona (nel mio caso e in molti altri maschi di una certa età) è la classe, la femminilità e la sensualità di una persona.
La donna vestita come una maiala, soprattutto se non se lo può permettere, a volte cade pure nel ridicolo. Però non prendiamoci in giro. Seppure caschi nel ridicolo, il suo cattivo gusto riduce in ogni caso la stessa donna a oggetto e al ruolo di "svuotamaroni". Sono messaggi visivi ai quali l'uomo non è programmato per essere indifferente, poiché l'uomo (per quanto dolce possa essere) è comunque animalesco nell'atto sessuale. Siamo essere ormonali che rispondiamo a messaggi visivi. Se fosse vero il contrario, l'industria del porno risparmierebbe parecchi soldi in trucchi e vestiti

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> in genere le maialine si vestono e atteggiano da maialine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao,

c'è da capire, cosa intendi per maialina ... 
una che si fa fare tutto ... 
o una che sa cosa vuole, e prende anche le redini in mano ... 

così lineare come la poni, non è ... a volte, le più spinte, non lo fanno vedere ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La sai lunga tu, cara la mia Sienna :mrgreen:



Ciao amico,

psssssss .... no, non la so lunga ... so quello che serve a me ...  ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Verissimo quello che hai scritto. Assolutamente.
> Ma dato che una persona ti si presenta per l'aspetto e non con una fellatio, il mio discorso era riferito proprio a questo.
> E' chiaro che la prima cosa che ti fa notare una persona (nel mio caso e in molti altri maschi di una certa età) è la classe, la femminilità e la sensualità di una persona.
> La donna vestita come una maiala, soprattutto se non se lo può permettere, a volte cade pure nel ridicolo. Però non prendiamoci in giro. Seppure caschi nel ridicolo, il suo cattivo gusto riduce in ogni caso la stessa donna a oggetto e al ruolo di "svuotamaroni". Sono messaggi visivi ai quali l'uomo non è programmato per essere indifferente, poiché l'uomo (per quanto dolce possa essere) è comunque animalesco nell'atto sessuale. Siamo essere ormonali che rispondiamo a messaggi visivi. Se fosse vero il contrario, l'industria del porno risparmierebbe parecchi soldi in trucchi e vestiti
> ...



Ciao,

certo, sono messaggi visivi. poi, dipende dal soggetto, come le interpreta e cosa gli suscita. 
c'è chi entra in un "formicolio", vedendo la donna monaca ... perché gli attizza, proprio il contrasto ...
ad altri, la visualizzazione e il messaggio diretto, toglie qualsiasi cosa ... al mio compagno gli si ammoscia. 
lui saltava come un canguro più "pudica" sembravo ... 

l'industria del porno ... certo ... molti ne fanno uso ... 

ma molti non sono tutti ... e chi sono questi molti?

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> certo, sono messaggi visivi. poi, dipende dal soggetto, come le interpreta e cosa gli suscita.
> c'è chi entra in un "formicolio", vedendo la donna monaca ... perché gli attizza, proprio il contrasto ...
> ...


Dove stanno?
mannaggia a loro mannaggia ....:rotfl:
Zozzoni :mexican::rotfl::up:


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dove stanno?
> mannaggia a loro mannaggia ....:rotfl:
> Zozzoni :mexican::rotfl::up:



Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


amico ... io, neanche uno ho visto! 

ma ho fantasia ... caldo, freddo ... giochini ... tu capisci a me, vero?

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Sienne, come è vero che le acque chete in superficie son quelle che maggiormente scavano in profondità


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Buscopann
> 
> 
> *vi è da differenziare ... l'aspetto, che fa pensare a una maialina ...
> ...


donne, mi dovete spiegare, al di là dell'aspetto esteriore, delle misure, dell'outfit (dicevo mise, ma mia figlia mi ha fatto notare che _mise_ fa molto alto medioevo) perchè a compiere l'atto sessuale (con tutti gli annessi e connessi) con uno, tre, dieci, cento uomini ci si debba sentire maiale, maialine, maialette, porche.....ditelo come volete

non vi sentite voi stesse?


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> donne, mi dovete spiegare, al di là dell'aspetto esteriore, delle misure, dell'outfit (dicevo mise, ma mia figlia mi ha fatto notare che _mise_ fa molto alto medioevo) perchè a compiere l'atto sessuale (con tutti gli annessi e connessi) con uno, tre, dieci, cento uomini ci si debba sentire maiale, maialine, maialette, porche.....ditelo come volete
> 
> *non vi sentite voi stesse?*


certo.ma essendo me stessa il numero è determinante, non per morale ma per selezione.


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> donne, mi dovete spiegare, al di là dell'aspetto esteriore, delle misure, dell'outfit (dicevo mise, ma mia figlia mi ha fatto notare che _mise_ fa molto alto medioevo) perchè a compiere l'atto sessuale (con tutti gli annessi e connessi) con uno, tre, dieci, cento uomini ci si debba sentire maiale, maialine, maialette, porche.....ditelo come volete
> 
> non vi sentite voi stesse?



Ciao Chiara ...

e qui, che casca l'asino ... 
cosa si intende, esattamente? ... 

non è il numero di uomini ... se stai lì, e te li fai passare uno dopo l'altro ... mah, non so ... 
per me, maialina ... ha quel significato ... di ricerca, curiosità, fare il pelo all'atto sessuale ... 
per se e per l'altro ... e essere accesi ... e sapere dire NO. 
questo si che è maialesco ... il sapere dire NO ... significa, che si sa, cosa si vuole ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara ...
> 
> e qui, che casca l'asino ...
> cosa si intende, esattamente? ...
> ...


essere donne e uomini, insomma.
forse ora ho capito meglio chiara...perché maiali?


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> essere donne e uomini, insomma.
> forse ora ho capito meglio chiara...perché maiali?


Ciao,

mi sgancio ... non perché non voglio parlare ... 
ma mi manca proprio la terminologia ... nuoto, non sto capendo bene ... 
infatti, non ho capito bene la domanda di Chiara ... e non ho risposto a modo. 
mi scuso ... 

per fortuna ... oramai mi conoscete ... 

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi sgancio ... non perché non voglio parlare ...
> ma mi manca proprio la terminologia ... nuoto, non sto capendo bene ...
> ...


Perché sganciarsi scusa Sienne?
Mica siamo perfetti, capita di non capire bene al primo giro. A me capita pure al secondo e al terzo ....
Chiedi un legittimo chiarimento e ti sarà detto. :smile:


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2013)

sganciamoci sienne...hai il paracadute?


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perché sganciarsi scusa Sienne?
> Mica siamo perfetti, capita di non capire bene al primo giro. A me capita pure al secondo e al terzo ....
> Chiedi un legittimo chiarimento e ti sarà detto. :smile:



Ciao Hellseven,

"si und re git Ohre weh" ... così ho imparato il congiuntivo in italiano ...  ... :rotfl:

è una frase, che usiamo noi, per imparare il francese. ho notato, che vale anche per l'italiano. 
significa " si e re, fa male alle orecchie" ... figurati, a che punto sto! 

no, non ho proprio capito la domanda di Chiara ... cosa significa "non vi sentite voi stesse" ... 
in rapporto a che cosa? in che senso?
io mi sono sempre sentita me stessa ... e cos'altro se no? ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (15 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Verissimo quello che hai scritto. Assolutamente.
> Ma dato che una persona ti si presenta per l'aspetto e non con una fellatio, il mio discorso era riferito proprio a questo.
> E' chiaro che la prima cosa che ti fa notare una persona (nel mio caso e in molti altri maschi di una certa età) è la classe, la femminilità e la sensualità di una persona.
> La donna vestita come una maiala, soprattutto se non se lo può permettere, a volte cade pure nel ridicolo. Però non prendiamoci in giro. Seppure caschi nel ridicolo, il suo cattivo gusto riduce in ogni caso la stessa donna a oggetto e al ruolo di "svuotamaroni". Sono messaggi visivi ai quali l'uomo non è programmato per essere indifferente, poiché l'uomo (per quanto dolce possa essere) è comunque animalesco nell'atto sessuale. Siamo essere ormonali che rispondiamo a messaggi visivi. Se fosse vero il contrario, l'industria del porno risparmierebbe parecchi soldi in trucchi e vestiti
> ...



Quello che hai scritto secondo me è vero. Ma nel momento in cui cresci, maturi e diventi un uomo a tutti gli effetti, cioè in grado di contenere gli ormoni non tanto per l'età ma quanto per quella sperata crescita interiore, cominci a minimizzare il tutto riuscendo a contenere tramite il cervello determinati stimoli che prima potevano essere incontrollabili.


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sganciamoci sienne...hai il paracadute?



Ciao Minerva ...

sono come i gatti ... cado sempre sulle quattro zampe ... 

se hai fiducia ... mi puoi seguire ... :mrgreen: ... 

il paracadute ... solo per i molluschi ... noi siamo duri, no?

sienne


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva ...
> 
> sono come i gatti ... cado sempre sulle quattro zampe ...
> 
> ...


ehm...certo:hockey:


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva ...<br>
> <br>
> sono come i gatti ... cado sempre sulle quattro zampe ... <br>
> <br>
> ...


  ops lascia o raddoppia?
ho raddoppiato:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm...certo:hockey:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... :up: 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2013)

il mio discorso non era basato sul numero di uomini

se vi è più congeniale prendiamone uno, il partner, il compagno/marito, il grande amore...fate voi

la mia era una semplice domanda sul perchè quando si parla di fare l'amore o fare sesso si debba mettere in mezzo questa dicotomia tra l'apparenza suoresca e la sostanza maialesca con tutte le varianti del caso, che associano nell'immaginario collettivo (maschile E femminile) il fatto che sotto un'apparenza mansueta possa nascondersi una bomba del sesso, come al contrario una presenza prorompente possa essere schermo a una fica di legno

perchè una donna che fa sesso deve essere definita o deve sentirsi lei stessa _maiala_?
è una donna che fa sesso o che fa l'amore, è se stessa, è una donna che si esprime in uno dei modi che conosce


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il mio discorso non era basato sul numero di uomini
> 
> se vi è più congeniale prendiamone uno, il partner, il compagno/marito, il grande amore...fate voi
> 
> ...


Pregiudizio, duro a morire, imho


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il mio discorso non era basato sul numero di uomini
> 
> se vi è più congeniale prendiamone uno, il partner, il compagno/marito, il grande amore...fate voi
> 
> ...



Ciao,

sinceramente?

mah ... non credo che io abbia frequentato posti "casti" ... anzi ...
ma qui, poco ci si esprime così ... 
non usiamo questo tipo di terminologia ... 
qui si usa dire "lei/lui è caldo" (sie/er isch heiss) ... e esprime, che ci si può divertire, stare bene ...
ma non esprime, che è qualcuno che va oltre certi limiti o che ne so io ... semplicemente, 
anche se è fare l'amore in modo tradizionale, non ti rompe dopo ... ma gode e stop. 

basta fare un confronto tra i canali televisivi ... in Italia, si è proprio fissati ... scusa ... qui non è così. 

personalmente mi sento ... ricercatrice ... 
ma lo sono in tutto ... 

mi sa, che non posso aggiungere tanto ... la cultura è veramente, molto differente ... 

sienne


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2013)

Cmq vorrei far notare di come tutto sia partito dalla sensibilità artistica e va dove siamo andati a finire.
Il Forum è indicativo del degrado e dell'involgarimento della società in cui viviamo.
Speriamo che qualcuno preghi per le nostre anime.
Amen

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cmq vorrei far notare di come tutto sia partito dalla sensibilità artistica e va dove siamo andati a finire.
> Il Forum è indicativo del degrado e dell'involgarimento della società in cui viviamo.
> Speriamo che qualcuno preghi per le nostre anime.
> Amen
> ...



Ciao Buscopann,

ma che indicativo! va su un forum di uncinetto o di fai da te ... 

per la mia anima, nessuno devo pregare. sto bene così ... mi sento molto salva ... 

sienne


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Buscopann,
> 
> ma che indicativo! va su un forum di uncinetto o di fai da te ...
> 
> ...


Pentiti figliola apa:

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il mio discorso non era basato sul numero di uomini
> 
> se vi è più congeniale prendiamone uno, il partner, il compagno/marito, il grande amore...fate voi
> 
> ...


questo infatti avevo capito nella seconda parte


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il mio discorso non era basato sul numero di uomini
> 
> se vi è più congeniale prendiamone uno, il partner, il compagno/marito, il grande amore...fate voi
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> [...]
> perchè una donna che fa sesso deve essere definita o deve sentirsi lei stessa _maiala_?
> è una donna che fa sesso o che fa l'amore, è se stessa, è una donna che si esprime in uno dei modi che conosce


quoto :up:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non fare il prezioso...dai..voglio vedere se ti si presenta davanti Sasha Grey messa giù da combattimento se fai tanto il difficile quando sei libero da eventuali impegni
> 
> Buscopann


Sasha potrebbe presentarmicisivi anche vestita da in jeans e maglietta. Quella ti stende con lo sguardo. Però ho ben capito quello che volevi dire e mi trovi in completo accordo.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il mio discorso non era basato sul numero di uomini
> 
> se vi è più congeniale prendiamone uno, il partner, il compagno/marito, il grande amore...fate voi
> 
> ...


Se è bella se vede, se è bona se sa


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cmq vorrei far notare di come tutto sia partito dalla sensibilità artistica e va dove siamo andati a finire.
> Il Forum è indicativo del degrado e dell'involgarimento della società in cui viviamo.
> Speriamo che qualcuno preghi per le nostre anime.
> Amen
> ...


il casino è che dio è morto.


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Concedimi la battuta...
> Ma se per te le tette non sono neppure sensuali che minchia quoti? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


la sensualità...ma la bellezza oggettiva la riconosco... mica sò scema!


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe che puro io non la pensi come Perplesso. Diffido però degli uomini che dicono di non essere attratti dalle maiale. *Spesso sono quelli che vogliono la ragazza o la moglie acqua e sapone e poi si cercano l'amante porca*
> 
> Buscopann


 quindi se sono struccata in jeans e maglietta di minnie come stasera sono santa, se sono in tutina sono maiala? anche se le mie performance a letto da ieri e oggi sono le medesime?? :sonar: strana concezione... io non so molto, forse nulla... ma spesso è bella la complicità che si crea quando da aria innocente che mostri al mondo, poi lui ti prende e lì puoi mostrargli tutta la parte porca... sarà che sono del vecchio detto, brava ragazza, ma appena si chiudono le porte si aprono le danze, no?  vuoi mettere avere la bella mogliettina brava, ma anche porca? mica esiste solo il bianco e il nero eh...


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> una qualsiasi donna che abbia almeno una terza,non sia obesa o anoressica, mi si può presentare anche col pigiamone di Winnie the Pooh che reagisco in 7 secondi netti.
> 
> la medesima donna che si presenti conciata come una slava della Versiliana mi provocherebbe solo conati di vomito.
> 
> il trucco pesante mi fa da kryptonite,è la mia debolezza


:up: i momenti più belli della mia vita sono stati col pigiamone, con la tuta, e come oggi con magliettina di minnie


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Verissimo quello che hai scritto. Assolutamente.
> Ma dato che una persona ti si presenta per l'aspetto e non con una fellatio, il mio discorso era riferito proprio a questo.
> E' chiaro che la prima cosa che ti fa notare una persona (nel mio caso e in molti altri maschi di una certa età) è la classe, la femminilità e la sensualità di una persona.
> La donna vestita come una maiala, soprattutto se non se lo può permettere, a volte cade pure nel ridicolo. Però non prendiamoci in giro. Seppure caschi nel ridicolo, il suo cattivo gusto *riduce in ogni caso la stessa donna a oggetto e al ruolo di "svuotamaroni"*. Sono messaggi visivi ai quali l'uomo non è programmato per essere indifferente, poiché l'uomo (per quanto dolce possa essere) è comunque animalesco nell'atto sessuale. Siamo essere ormonali che rispondiamo a messaggi visivi. Se fosse vero il contrario, l'industria del porno risparmierebbe parecchi soldi in trucchi e vestiti
> ...


:bleah: 'per la serie basta che respiri.... comunque a mio parere ciò che eccita è molto soggettivo!! Per alcuni vedere una donna o un uomo nudi è eccitante, per altri è più sexy il vedo/non vedo, per altri una vestita o uno vestito... impossibile trovare un'immagine che eccita tutti allo stesso modo... io so per certo che molti uomini se dovessero scegliere tra una bella tutta acconciata tipo per andare a battere, e una bella con abiti normali come un tailleur o vestito semplice, trucco nature, scelgono la seconda... vuoi mettere, li capisco... i primi al risveglio senza tutto quel cerone rischiano di avere un infarto alla visione... :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


eh poi mi domandano perchè amo la gente della vostra cultura, e mi ci rispecchio molto... l'Italia è tutto un sesso di qui e sesso di là... basta vedere la tv.. ma per quanto riguarda i fatti... voi col freddo avete imparato bene a scaldarvi vai...  quoto ogni tua parola in questo 3d, in quelli passati e in quelli futuri...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> quindi se sono struccata in jeans e maglietta di minnie come stasera sono santa, se sono in tutina sono maiala? anche se le mie performance a letto da ieri e oggi sono le medesime?? :sonar: strana concezione... io non so molto, forse nulla... ma spesso è bella la complicità che si crea quando da aria innocente che mostri al mondo, poi lui ti prende e lì puoi mostrargli tutta la parte porca... sarà che sono del vecchio detto, brava ragazza, ma appena si chiudono le porte si aprono le danze, no?  vuoi mettere avere la bella mogliettina brava, ma anche porca? mica esiste solo il bianco e il nero eh...


Ma tu la leggi mai chiara matraini?

Benedetta ragazza....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :bleah: 'per la serie basta che respiri.... comunque a mio parere ciò che eccita è molto soggettivo!! Per alcuni vedere una donna o un uomo nudi è eccitante, per altri è più sexy il vedo/non vedo, per altri una vestita o uno vestito... impossibile trovare un'immagine che eccita tutti allo stesso modo... io so per certo che molti uomini se dovessero scegliere tra una bella tutta acconciata tipo per andare a battere, e una bella con abiti normali come un tailleur o vestito semplice, trucco nature, scelgono la seconda... vuoi mettere, li capisco... i primi al risveglio senza tutto quel cerone rischiano di avere un infarto alla visione... :rotfl:


Ah, sì: lo sai per certo, te l'hanno detto loro?


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

ho qualche domanda … tanto per capire … 

il termine “maiala” … ha connotati negativi o positivi?
È un termine soggettivo o oggettivo? 
E cosa significa esattamente?

Cioè, è fisiologico e assolutamente normale, che piace unirsi, giocare e ricercare … 
Perciò ... a cosa mira, esattamente questo termine?

sienne


----------



## Buscopann (16 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> quindi se sono struccata in jeans e maglietta di minnie come stasera sono santa, se sono in tutina sono maiala? anche se le mie performance a letto da ieri e oggi sono le medesime?? :sonar: strana concezione... io non so molto, forse nulla... ma spesso è bella la complicità che si crea quando da aria innocente che mostri al mondo, poi lui ti prende e lì puoi mostrargli tutta la parte porca... sarà che sono del vecchio detto, brava ragazza, ma appena si chiudono le porte si aprono le danze, no?  vuoi mettere avere la bella mogliettina brava, ma anche porca? mica esiste solo il bianco e il nero eh...


Mi sa che tu leggi, ma a volte non capisci. E a volte non leggi neppure cose molto interessanti (come ti ha scritto Chiara qualche post più sotto).
Cercherò di spiegarmi meglio e soprattutto di ripartire dall'inizio, quando si parlava di sensibilità artistica.
Un'opera d'arte non può essere maiala o porca. Ma può ispirare sensualità. erotismo, può anche essere pornografica a volte. Oppure può semplicemente essere bella.
Siamo partiti dal presupposto che la donna e il corpo femminile (così come anche quello maschile quando è bello) sono a mio avviso un'opera d'arte della natura, fatta di bellezza e sensualità e chi a mio avviso non li sapeva riconoscere aveva una sensibilità artistica poco sviluppata o cmq ancora immatura.
Il discorso è poi scivolato nella differenza tra sensualità ed erotismo, fino a sfiorare il tema della pornografia. Si parlava di immagine. Di messaggio che ti manda un immagine o il modo di fare di una donna. La possiamo chiamare maiala seguendo un tipico stereotipo che capiscono tutti quanti, anche se, come ha sottolineato Chiara, non è certamente il termine giusto. Per convenzione usiamo questo termine, solo per capirci, ma non in senso dispregiativo. Parliamo quindi di una donna a cui piace fare sesso, che si diverte parecchio a farlo e che si mostra anche ben disponibile con gli uomini che le stanno davanti.
Ecco...l'immagine è molto importante in questo caso per l'uomo. Perché una donna che si veste in certo modo, che lancia certi messaggi (magari anche solo per provocare e non perché poi lo sia davvero maiala), che si atteggia e si comporta in una certa maniera, attira sicuramente le attenzioni (negative o positive) degli uomini. E' impossibile con una donna così non pensare in primo luogo a come deve essere farsi una scopata con lei, prima ancora di pensare a come deve essere andare al cinema o a cena con lei.
Questo è erotismo..che in alcuni casi sprofonda nel cattivo gusto, ma che in ogni caso accende i pensieri di moltissimi uomini, probabilmente della maggior parte. Il pigiamone di Winni The Pooh ti assicuro che non è altrettanto diretto, che tu ci creda o meno.
Diverse sono invece la sensualità e la bellezza..sono due cose profondamente diverse. Il discorso è partito da qui.
Poi ha preso altre strade. Ma il bello del forum è anche questo.

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi sa che tu leggi, ma a volte non capisci. E a volte non leggi neppure cose molto interessanti (come ti ha scritto Chiara qualche post più sotto).
> Cercherò di spiegarmi meglio e soprattutto di ripartire dall'inizio, quando si parlava di sensibilità artistica.
> Un'opera d'arte non può essere maiala o porca. Ma può ispirare sensualità. erotismo, può anche essere pornografica a volte. Oppure può semplicemente essere bella.
> Siamo partiti dal presupposto che la donna e il corpo femminile (così come anche quello maschile quando è bello) sono a mio avviso un'opera d'arte della natura, fatta di bellezza e sensualità e chi a mio avviso non li sapeva riconoscere aveva una sensibilità artistica poco sviluppata o cmq ancora immatura.
> ...


Ciao,

sarà ... non so ... 
tutto quello che descrivi ... mi sembra che si faccia come un "teatrino" con un chiaro intento ... 
tutto quello che è come "posto" ... a me non piace tanto ... 
il fatto, che si mandano certi segnali, non significa, che vengono codificati come lo descrivi tu ... 

è la naturalezza, la spontaneità, un certo sorriso spontaneo ... 
tante piccole cose, che suscitano ... l'immaginazione
vestiti così o meno ... 
secondo me ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi sa che tu leggi, ma a volte non capisci. E a volte non leggi neppure cose molto interessanti (come ti ha scritto Chiara qualche post più sotto).
> Cercherò di spiegarmi meglio e soprattutto di ripartire dall'inizio, quando si parlava di sensibilità artistica.
> Un'opera d'arte non può essere maiala o porca. Ma può ispirare sensualità. erotismo, può anche essere pornografica a volte. Oppure può semplicemente essere bella.
> Siamo partiti dal presupposto che la donna e il corpo femminile (così come anche quello maschile quando è bello) sono a mio avviso un'opera d'arte della natura, fatta di bellezza e sensualità e chi a mio avviso non li sapeva riconoscere aveva una sensibilità artistica poco sviluppata o cmq ancora immatura.
> ...


Aspè. stai dicendo che tra questa:








e questa:








se di primissimo acchitto ho una certa preferanza per la seconda non sono malato come vorrebbero farmi credere?


----------



## Lui (16 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> se di primissimo acchitto ho una certa preferanza per la seconda non sono malato come vorrebbero farmi credere?


io preferisco la seconda anche di secondo e terzo acchitto.


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

JB ... sei normale :rotfl: ... 

intendevo, che non per tutti deve essere così lineare la cosa. 
Se guardi, sono "simboli" posti dalla società/dalla moda ecc.


----------



## Lui (16 Luglio 2013)

ciao sienne

affinche ti sia chiaro ............... il concetto..........

di maialona ................. 

eccoti un esempio.



Lui.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> JB ... sei normale :rotfl: ...
> 
> intendevo, che non per tutti deve essere così lineare la cosa.
> Se guardi, sono "simboli" posti dalla società/dalla moda ecc.


Ma è chiaro che non è così lineare e dipende da enne fattori.


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che non è così lineare e dipende da enne fattori.


stai dicendo, quello che sostengo da un po'

non mi sembra di aver capito così male Buscopann, che dice, chiaramente,
che è impossibile non pensare a farsi un unione con una donna così ... 
ho solo relativato ... che non per forza deve essere così per tutti ...


----------



## Lui (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne, perdi colpi, non hai salutato ne ti sei firmata.


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sienne, perdi colpi, non hai salutato ne ti sei firmata.


Ciao bello!

nessun colpo perso ... 

una cosa interna ... 

sienne


----------



## Buscopann (16 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè. stai dicendo che tra queste:
> 
> 
> se di primissimo acchitto ho una certa preferanza per la seconda non sono malato come vorrebbero farmi credere?


Per una notte, una settimana, un mese..la seconda tutta la vita. siamo malati tutti e due..anzi in 3 con Lui.
Se voglio qualcosa di più..Beh a quel punto usciamo a cena, andiamo al cinema..frequentamoci..e poi vediamo quale delle due sia meglio.
Sognare ad occhi aperti non costa niente..quindi sognamo :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> stai dicendo, quello che sostengo da un po'
> 
> non mi sembra di aver capito così male Buscopann, che dice, chiaramente,
> che è impossibile non pensare a farsi un unione con una donna così ...
> ho solo relativato ... che non per forza deve essere così per tutti ...


Alllora facciamo un gioco Sienne.
Secondo te, guardando le due immagini, a cosa pensi immediatamente?
Io nel primo caso ci vedo una bellissima donna, molto elegante nel suo tailleur e anche molto sensuale.
Nel secondo caso l'immagine ti può ispirare altra cosa a parte il messaggio sessuale? Sia che ti piaccia o meno?

Forse così è più chiaro quello che voglio dire

Buscopann


----------



## Lui (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao bello!
> 
> nessun colpo perso ...
> 
> ...


ciao bella


ho capito .......

con JB   eviti ..............

noi altri dobbiamo sopportarti ................

Lui.


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ciao bella
> 
> 
> ho capito .......
> ...


Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

no, non evito ... 

su, dai ... non è così terribile! 
poi, parla per te!  

sienne


----------



## Lui (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per una notte, una settimana, un mese..la seconda tutta la vita. siamo malati tutti e due..anzi in 3 con Lui.
> Se voglio qualcosa di più..Beh a quel punto usciamo a cena, andiamo al cinema..frequentamoci..e poi vediamo quale delle due sia meglio.
> Sognare ad occhi aperti non costa niente..quindi sognamo :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann



ciao
ma infatti. se voglio anche scambiare qualche parola, se voglio fare altro, penso che anche la seconda ne sia capace. così come la prima penso che sappia fare altro, lo spero per lei.
Lui


----------



## Hellseven (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Alllora facciamo un gioco Sienne.
> Secondo te, guardando le due immagini, a cosa pensi immediatamente?
> Io nel primo caso ci vedo una bellissima donna, molto elegante nel suo tailleur e anche molto sensuale.
> Nel secondo caso l'immagine ti può ispirare altra cosa a parte il messaggio sessuale? Sia che ti piaccia o meno?
> ...


Io vedo nella seconda foto una vera intellettuale con occhiali da vista dovuti al troppo studio e un bastoncino in mano per indicare alcuni particolari alla presentazione della propria relazione al Convegno dell'Accademia dei Lincei su Religiosità ed Etica ....


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> stai dicendo, quello che sostengo da un po'
> 
> non mi sembra di aver capito così male Buscopann, che dice, chiaramente,
> che è impossibile non pensare *a farsi un unione *con una donna così ...
> ho solo relativato ... che non per forza deve essere così per tutti ...


Che figata.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io vedo nella seconda foto una vera intellettuale con occhiali da vista dovuti al troppo studio e un bastoncino in mano per indicare alcuni particolari alla presentazione della propria relazione al Convegno dell'Accademia dei Lincei su Religiosità ed Etica ....


Eh..ma tu sei uomo..che te lo dico a fare? 

Buscopann

PS..Almeno..spero di aver capito che tu sia uomo. i profili non li leggo quasi mai. Altrimenti rubo spazio alla mia immaginazione


----------



## Lui (16 Luglio 2013)

Ciao SiN

un unione = una trombata?

Lui


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Alllora facciamo un gioco Sienne.
> Secondo te, guardando le due immagini, a cosa pensi immediatamente?
> Io nel primo caso ci vedo una bellissima donna, molto elegante nel suo tailleur e anche molto sensuale.
> Nel secondo caso l'immagine ti può ispirare altra cosa a parte il messaggio sessuale? Sia che ti piaccia o meno?
> ...



Ciao Buscopann,

mi sa, che ho perso un casino di passaggi ... scusa. 

io sono partita da contesti uguali ... esempio ad una festa, ad un bar, in città, al mare ecc. 
vi è quella che mostra sia con atteggiamenti che abbigliamenti e l'altra invece no, ma anche bella. 

ora se si prende, proprio in modo specifico le immagini ... e seguo il tuo pensiero ... 
secondo me, la seconda può suscitare vari pensieri diversi ... 
- la maestrina "maialina" ... sono tutte così in fondo ... 
- che "bonazza", quella me la farei ... 
- quella la sa lunga ... chi sa, cosa combina con gli uomini ...
ecc. 

cioè, non credo, che tutti gli uomo che osservano quel immagine, lo rapportano solo con se ... cioè, io farei ... ecc. 
ma si coglie di sicuro il messaggio ... perché quello è, di sicuro non la montatura degli occhiali. 
poi, cosa suscita in collegamento con il messaggio ... rimane una cosa soggettiva. 

cioè, all'inverso ... e non sono un'aliena ... così mi capita. colgo il messaggio ... ma non penso sempre subito a me ... dipende da varie cose, oltre al messaggio ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che figata.


ma che dici! certo che è una cosa bella. 
o cosa intendi? 

@ Lui: si ... un unione di corpi ... quello è ... 
l'avevo già spiegato ... questione di lingua ... mi riallaccio alla lingua svizzera ... 
lì almeno so, cosa dico ...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Alllora facciamo un gioco Sienne.
> Secondo te, guardando le due immagini, a cosa pensi immediatamente?
> Io nel primo caso ci vedo una bellissima donna, molto elegante nel suo tailleur e anche molto sensuale.
> Nel secondo caso l'immagine ti può ispirare altra cosa a parte il messaggio sessuale? Sia che ti piaccia o meno?
> ...


Ma sai che a me la tizia della prima immagine non dice proprio niente? Cioè, magari sarà pure una bella donna mica no, però boh, niente di che.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> ma che dici! certo che è una cosa bella.
> o cosa intendi?
> 
> @ Lui: si ... un unione di corpi ... quello è ...
> ...


Unione, il termine. "Cara, che ne dici di farci una bella unione stasera?"


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2013)

l'avete detto che si può essere l'una e l'altra?
mi pare ovvio


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'avete detto che si può essere l'una e l'altra?
> mi pare ovvio


A me pare ovvio che se preferisci la seconda alla prima evidentemente devi avere qualche problema alla vista, no?


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Unione, il termine. "Cara, che ne dici di farci una bella unione stasera?"


ok, mi sembra di capire, che non va bene. 

una lingua, bisogna viverla, per capirla bene ... 
poi, anche se a casa si parlava liberamente, si usava dire solo "fare l'amore" ... 
non me la sento di usare certi termini, perché non capisco bene, che connotazione hanno. 
lasciando da parte le immagini che mi sorgono ... tipo ... trombare ... il corno svizzero alpino ... 

poi subentra, se qui dici "ig ha sex kah" -> ho fatto sesso ... 
ha una connotazione negativa proprio verso il soggetto ... oltre allo spasso personale ... 
in italiano ... non è che lo so veramente ... 

allora, unione non va bene ... fusione? ... 

ps: lo so, non sono molto elastica ... imparo subito i termini ... ma l'uso poi, è un'altra cosa ...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> ok, mi sembra di capire, che non va bene.
> 
> una lingua, bisogna viverla, per capirla bene ...
> poi, anche se a casa si parlava liberamente, si usava dire solo "fare l'amore" ...
> ...


Ma non è che non va bene, anzi m'ha fatto ridere. Fusione meglio ancora, così:


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che non va bene, anzi m'ha fatto ridere. Fusione meglio ancora, così:



OK! perfetto! fusione! :up: ...


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

solo per specificare e a chi interessa che tipo di concezione vi è dietro un'espressione. 
ogni lingua ha le sue particolarità ... 

ho sbagliato. la traduzione, non è "ho fatto sesso", bensì "ho ricevuto sesso"

infatti, noi qui parliamo in termini di dare ... "ho dato amore" e questo può significare, 
anche lo spasso per una notte ... uno scambio di un atto ... 

cioè, l'idea, l'approccio è un po' differente ... anche se alla fine, ci si unisce ... 

bene, mi sgancio. 

sienne


----------



## Buscopann (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Buscopann,
> 
> mi sa, che ho perso un casino di passaggi ... scusa.
> 
> ...


Tutto il discorso era partita da questo. Poi il discorso ha preso anche altre deviazioni. Ma l'origine era proprio questa.
Il messaggio che viene inviato da una ragazza che ha atteggiamenti provocanti, veste in modo provocante ecc..ecc.
Viene percepito in maniera soggettiva, ma in ogni caso se osservi la seconda foto, nessun uomo può non pensare a un messaggio sessuale. Mi sembra ovvio. e allo stesso modo ogni donna che guarda la foto.
Nel primo caso invece no. Perché la prima foto non è una foto che vuole lanciare un messaggio provocante. Qualcuno ci può vedere la sensualità e l'erotismo anche nella prima, ma qui si rientra proprio nel campo della soggettività. Nella seconda invece il messaggio è inequivocabile per chiunque.
Tutto è partito da qui. che una donna acqua e sapone può essere porcellina nel privato mi sembra una cosa ovvia. Noin volevo parlare di questa ovvietà.

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tutto il discorso era partita da questo. Poi il discorso ha preso anche altre deviazioni. Ma l'origine era proprio questa.
> Il messaggio che viene inviato da una ragazza che ha atteggiamenti provocanti, veste in modo provocante ecc..ecc.
> Viene percepito in maniera soggettiva, ma in ogni caso se osservi la seconda foto, nessun uomo può non pensare a un messaggio sessuale. Mi sembra ovvio. e allo stesso modo ogni donna che guarda la foto.
> Nel primo caso invece no. Perché la prima foto non è una foto che vuole lanciare un messaggio provocante. Qualcuno ci può vedere la sensualità e l'erotismo anche nella prima, ma qui si rientra proprio nel campo della soggettività. Nella seconda invece il messaggio è inequivocabile per chiunque.
> ...


Ciao,

OK ... avevo capito male, allora ... 

infatti, io mi ero agganciata ad un altro aspetto che hai scritto. 
cioè, che un uomo non può non pensare a fusionarsi ... 

scusa ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ho qualche domanda … tanto per capire …
> 
> ...


Per me ha la funzione delle parolacce. Alcuni (e alcune) trovano eccitante definire ed essere definite in questo modo. Poi va anche a periodi.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè. stai dicendo che tra questa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai solo gusti un po' grezzi :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2013)

Uno che si pone così  si presenta aggressivo dal punto di vista sessuale. Uno così è più...fine  Per la cronaca è sempre Paul Walker. Anche Vin Diesel è piuttosto aggressivo.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Alllora facciamo un gioco Sienne.Secondo te, guardando le due immagini, a cosa pensi poca duttilitaimmediatamente?
> Io nel primo caso ci vedo una bellissima donna, molto elegante nel suo tailleur e anche molto sensuale.
> Nel secondo caso l'immagine ti può ispirare altra cosa a parte il messaggio sessuale? Sia che ti piaccia o meno?
> 
> ...


Certo che dal l'abbigliamento date x scontate predisposizioni al piacere che potrebbero maledettamente infrangersi... È proprio vero che gli uomini hanno grossi limiti ... Poca immaginazione in primis :carneval: per dire chissà la ragazza in tailleur che tipo di lingerie nasconde ...  E onestamente la seconda è più abbigliata da travestito ( nulla contro di loro ma diciamo che il secondo abbigliamento richiama più certe peculiarità ) e se la seconda nascondesse una sorpresa ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che dal l'abbigliamento date x scontate predisposizioni al piacere che potrebbero maledettamente infrangersi... È proprio vero che gli uomini hanno grossi limiti ... Poca immaginazione in primis :carneval: per dire chissà la ragazza in tailleur che tipo di lingerie nasconde ...  E onestamente* la seconda è più abbigliata da travestito *( nulla contro di loro ma diciamo che il secondo abbigliamento richiama più certe peculiarità ) e se la seconda nascondesse una sorpresa ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma infatti, chi caspita va in giro conciata così? a parte le cubiste, ma mica in giro
piuttosto, credo che tutti 'sti discorsi partano dal fatto che si ritenga che una donna vestita in modo sexy lo faccia per attirare l'attenzione di tutti, per "provocare", come ho letto
invece, secondo me, è più facile che lo faccia per lanciare messaggi ad un solo uomo particolare, che si spera recepisca e apprezzi, se Dio vuole:mrgreen:
io tutte 'ste mangiauomini, anzi, mangiaplotonidiuomini, sempre sexy al massimo, francamente in giro non le vedo...


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno che si pone così View attachment 7190 si presenta aggressivo dal punto di vista sessuale. Uno così è più...fine View attachment 7191 Per la cronaca è sempre Paul Walker. Anche* Vin Diesel *è piuttosto aggressivo.



vabbè, ma quello è proprio zarro!:singleeye:


----------



## Anais (16 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma quello è proprio zarro!:singleeye:


Concordo.
Vuoi mettere con il mio delicato Argentero?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai solo gusti un po' grezzi :mexican:


Mannò. E' la prima che non ha nulla di attraente, per me.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> *ma infatti, chi caspita va in giro conciata così? a parte le cubiste, ma mica in giro
> *piuttosto, credo che tutti 'sti discorsi partano dal fatto che si ritenga che una donna vestita in modo sexy lo faccia per attirare l'attenzione di tutti, per "provocare", come ho letto
> invece, secondo me, è più facile che lo faccia per lanciare messaggi ad un solo uomo particolare, che si spera recepisca e apprezzi, se Dio vuole:mrgreen:
> io tutte 'ste mangiauomini, anzi, mangiaplotonidiuomini, sempre sexy al massimo, francamente in giro non le vedo...


...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma quello è proprio zarro!:singleeye:


Perché la tipa 2 era la gemella di Grace Kelly? :carneval:


----------



## Lui (16 Luglio 2013)

donnine, la vostra è tutta invidia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ho qualche domanda … tanto per capire …
> 
> ...



non ha connotati, è semplicemente abusato e sopravvalutato

dagli uomini: per come hanno già abbondantemente spiegato i maschi con i loro interventi, dai più analitici (v. buscopan) ai più basici (v. Lui :mrgreen
dalle donne: che credono di esserlo, vorrebbero esserlo, pensano che esserlo significhi avere una marcia in più


----------



## Lui (16 Luglio 2013)

ecco un'altro esempio di ciò che può intendersi come maiala:


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...




...!


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2013)

in effetti noi siamo color rosa maiale
per dire che non assomigliamo per niente ad un orango, come si legge da ieri sui giornali
al massimo ad un orango albino
...che esiste!
tsk tsk!


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> donnine, la vostra è tutta invidia.



il vestito è orrendo
si può essere sexy con classe, caro amico!


----------



## Lui (16 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> il vestito è orrendo
> si può essere sexy con classe, caro amico!


senza dubbio, tesoro. tipo?


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> senza dubbio, tesoro. tipo?



è piuttosto soggettivo
secondo me, direi usando un certo equilibrio
tipo: se mi metto una scollatura, non esagero con altro
oppure, una gonna attillata e una camicia normale
se trucco in modo deciso gli occhi, lascio la bocca quasi al naturale, e viceversa
cose così


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

Ciao

si va bene ... 

lo si può essere in qualsiasi momento ... 
ma rimane una cosa soggettiva ... 

ma rimanere appiccicati a certi stereotipi,
esclusivamente esteriori, è un pochino ... riduttivo ... 

spesso ... è un dettaglio particolare, quello che rende 
seducente una persona ...

sienne


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si va bene ...
> 
> ...



sì, ma si parlava dell'esteriorità, per l'appunto
i particolari sfuggono al primo impatto
insomma, senza fatica'


----------



## Lui (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si va bene ...
> 
> ...


a me dicono l'insieme del mio volto, rasato abbronzato etc etc mi rende molto interessante, più di quanto portassi i capelli, pergiunta lunghi, sopra le spalle.


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, ma si parlava dell'esteriorità, per l'appunto
> i particolari sfuggono al primo impatto
> insomma, senza fatica'


Ciao 

si, l'avevo capito questo ... 

ma come dici tu, è un giocare con l'aspetto alla fine ... 
senza rimanere in quell'inquadratura ... un po' proposta. 

sienne


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, l'avevo capito questo ...
> 
> ...



il mio contributo a questa interessante discussione è stato che, secondo me, di solito si gioca con l'aspetto non per affascinare o arrapare o chissà che altro una marea di uomini, ma 1 uomo in particolare
nel senso che c'è un interesse di fondo, che non è "pubblicitario"


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a me dicono l'insieme del mio volto, rasato abbronzato etc etc mi rende molto interessante, più di quanto portassi i capelli, pergiunta lunghi, sopra le spalle.


Ciao Lui,

beh, il volto ... è come una carta da visita. 
alcuni sono belli così, di lineamenti ... 
altri, proprio nell'espressione. ma ciò poi è collegato molto,
con il carattere che si ha ... 

a me dicono, che è la voce ... 
e il mio modo di fare e guardare ... 

poi nel vestire, a me piace tanto ... giocare. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> il mio contributo a questa interessante discussione è stato che, secondo me, di solito si gioca con l'aspetto non per affascinare o arrapare o chissà che altro una marea di uomini, ma 1 uomo in particolare
> nel senso che c'è un interesse di fondo, che non è "pubblicitario"


Ciao

perfetto! si, così mi sembra giusto!
infatti ... da poco senso se no ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> donnine, la vostra è tutta invidia.


Di chi?  Di grazia. Esprimiti:mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (16 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Di chi?  Di grazia. Esprimiti:mrgreen:


O è invidia o si fa finta di non capire.
Si continua a insistere sulla fantasia, sulla classe, sulla soggettività. Ecchepalle..
E' così difficile capire che il messaggio delle due foto è volutamente differente?
La prima veste con classe ed eleganza. Ergo vuole piacere.
La seconda veste da porno star. Ergo vuole farlo drizzare.
Sono due concetti profondamente diversi e oggettivamente raggiungono nella maggior parte dei casi le intenzioni che si prefiggono.

Buscopann


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> O è invidia o si fa finta di non capire.
> Si continua a insistere sulla fantasia, sulla classe, sulla soggettività. Ecchepalle..
> E' così difficile capire che il messaggio delle due foto è volutamente differente?
> La prima veste con classe ed eleganza. Ergo vuole piacere.
> ...



ma più che altro io credo che si è semplicemente portato il discorso sulla vita reale, abbandonando le foto


----------



## Buscopann (16 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma più che altro io credo che si è semplicemente portato il discorso sulla vita reale, abbandonando le foto


Nella vita reale valgono esattamente le stesse regole per il discorso che si stava facendo. Anche perché il discorso è partito proprio dalla vita reale non da una foto. Le foto sono state d'aiuto per cercare di far capire meglio il concetto.

Buscopann


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nella vita reale valgono esattamente le stesse regole per il discorso che si stava facendo. Anche perché il discorso è partito proprio dalla vita reale non da una foto. Le foto sono state d'aiuto per cercare di far capire meglio il concetto.
> 
> Buscopann



sarà
io invece dicevo che la ragazza n. 2 è un po' difficile incontrarla in giro


----------



## Buscopann (16 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sarà
> io invece dicevo che la ragazza n. 2 è un po' difficile incontrarla in giro


:sbatti: 

io mi arrendo  :bandiera:

Buscopann


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> io mi arrendo  :bandiera:
> 
> Buscopann



ok
...anche se mi rimarrà il dubbio :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

Ciao Buscopann,

non ti arrabbiare ... 

sono due cose ben differenti, la bidimensionalità di un immagine, con la realtà. 

nella realtà, vi sono molti più canali, oltre al fatto che non si rimane statici, come una statua. 
perciò il discorse non regge tanto. 
partendo dal messaggio OK ... lì stiamo ... 

ma poi, nella realtà, ad esempio, la donna della seconda foto, potrebbe comportarsi in un certo modo,
che il messaggio può cambiare radicalmente! nel senso, ridicolizzando, facendosi beffa dei maschietti, 
che schiattano solo al vedere ... vorrei proprio vedere, a chi sorge il "formicolio", se viene preso in giro. 
ecc. ecc. 

perciò forse non si ci è capiti. 

nella realtà, messaggio o non messaggio con un certo tipo di abbigliamento, 
subentrano subito altri canali, che o rafforzano o diminuiscono ... tutto qua. 

sienne


----------



## passante (16 Luglio 2013)

io oggi ho chiesto alle mie sorelle se hanno festeggiato la giornata senza reggiseno... una mi ha risposto: "sì guarda me le sono svitate e ce le ho nella borsetta"  l'altra mi ha mandato direttamente affanculo


----------



## Hellseven (16 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> io oggi ho chiesto alle mie sorelle se hanno festeggiato la giornata senza reggiseno... una mi ha risposto: "sì guarda me le sono svitate e ce le ho nella borsetta"  l'altra mi ha mandato direttamente affanculo


Sei amato dalle tue sorelle ....


----------



## passante (16 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sei amato dalle tue sorelle ....


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sarà
> io invece dicevo che la ragazza n. 2 è un po' difficile incontrarla in giro


ma infatti loro vanno per night...  :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> O è invidia o si fa finta di non capire.
> Si continua a insistere sulla fantasia, sulla classe, sulla soggettività. Ecchepalle..
> E' così difficile capire che il messaggio delle due foto è volutamente differente?
> La prima veste con classe ed eleganza. Ergo vuole piacere.
> ...


Ho la stessa tua impressione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Buscopann,
> 
> non ti arrabbiare ...
> 
> ...


Appunto, tutto qua.
Si partecipa a un gioco banale e ( qualche volta, non sempre) svilente per la donna.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sarà
> io invece dicevo che la ragazza n. 2 è un po' difficile incontrarla in giro


TI AMO.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> TI AMO.



e allora parliamo di foto?
o delle 4 mura di casa?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> e allora parliamo di foto?
> o delle 4 mura di casa?


VOGLIO UN FIGLIO DA TE.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> VOGLIO UN FIGLIO DA TE.



:sbatti:

così parti maluccio


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Appunto, tutto qua.
> Si partecipa a un gioco banale e ( qualche volta, non sempre) svilente per la donna.


Ciao 

mmmhhh a me sta più che bene. 

ma, non si parlava di un gioco. bensì, ed è lì che non ero d'accordo con Buscopann,
che la seconda immagine, doveva far "indirizzare" assolutamente agli uomini ... 
dopo, con la risposta a Fiammetta, ha fatto un passo indietro, parlando solo dell'intento ... 
sono due cose differenti. 

inoltre, a proposito del termine di prima ... così evidente, come lo ritieni tu, non è.
una volta viene usato proprio come dispregiativo ... un'altra, quasi come complimento ... 
ma tanto, non lo userò ... perciò non fa niente. 

scusate ... forse ho solo qualche mio "picco brutto" oggi ... 

sienne


----------

